
The World's Oldest Functioning Constitution Still Works - okket
https://www.commentarymagazine.com/american-society/the-system-works-constitution-donald-trump/
======
schoen
It looks like the title of this article is "The System Works"; I don't see the
part about the world's oldest functioning constitution.

I've often heard it said that the world's oldest functioning constitution is
that of San Marino, almost 200 years older than the American one.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Constitution_of_San_Marino](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Constitution_of_San_Marino)

~~~
okket
The title is from the twitter card; since "The System Works" is quite
ambiguous here and there is no other way to transport context I thought it was
the better one. Also, since now there are comments I can't change it anymore,
sorry.

